
PHP on Google App Engine (using Quercus) - arthurk
http://weirdhenge.appspot.com/test.php
======
mechanical_fish
Is there a rationale for doing this, other than "because it's there"?

AFAIK the problem with running existing PHP apps on App Engine isn't the PHP
part. It's the rest of their architecture. I've only ever seen two kinds of
PHP apps: The ones that are tightly coupled to the LAMP stack or a very close
equivalent, and the ones that should have been written in some other language.

But maybe someone else can enlighten me.

~~~
callahad
I'm not sure about GAE, but as to Quercus in general: You get to write in Not
Java while your employer gets to deploy on the JVM.

This is huge.

Take Jython for example: Put jython.jar in WEB-INF/lib/, add a small stanza to
WEB-INF/web.xml, write a WSGI-compliant app in Python. When you're done, you
can zip it up and deploy it on Tomcat. None of the existing infrastructure
needs to change, and you get to write in a more expressive language. That's
how we'll sneak better things into enterprise.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Okay, that's a good answer: I was focused on the App Engine part, whereas the
real exciting news is the Quercus part!

------
otto
<http://github.com/moriyoshi/quercus-gae/tree/master> Seems to be the patched
code. There is also a HOWTO document.

~~~
jmtame
So this is basically one very big hack?

"Content cache and session management don't work." That's a pretty big
drawback for me. Are there any performance issues?

------
themanual
Hi All, See details on how to Run PHP on Google App Engine using Quercus
[http://www.webdigi.co.uk/blog/2009/run-php-on-the-google-
app...](http://www.webdigi.co.uk/blog/2009/run-php-on-the-google-app-engine/)
Just download the file in the link and you can run PHP on app engine in
minutes. Also see <http://phpwithjava.appspot.com/webdigi.php> Regards

------
csomar
Wow this would be great, I have more than 7 months wondering when they'll
enable it as more than 1,000 comments were posted on this issue.

~~~
RossM
To be fair, a good proportion of those comments were complaining about "+1"
comments left on the issue. To an extent where there were more complaints than
+1's.

------
Srkn
PHP modules implemented in Java for Quercus: <http://tusul.net/I2KmMk>

Caucho says that the real gain is taking advantage of built-in advanced
features of Resin App Server like load balancing. Without porting MySql, PHP
on GAE means little.

------
pj
People talk about Vendor Lockin with Microsoft, but there are lots of links to
AppEngine tools and services, so I'm wondering what is the difference?

Why is Vendor Lock-in okay with Google's proprietary platform, but not with
Microsoft's?

~~~
olegp
Perhaps because they rely on a lot of open source components and open up some
of their technologies whereas Microsoft has been slow at coming around to the
OS way of thinking.

If you're worried about lock-in with App Engine, check this out:
<http://code.google.com/p/appscale/> As you can see, Google is one of the
supporters of this project, although it's not clear exactly what they have
contributed.

------
nir
Anyone here has experience with Quercus? How compatible is it with PHP? Do
apps like Wordpress or Drupal run out of the box? Any noticeable performance
difference?

~~~
seldo
<http://www.caucho.com/resin-3.0/quercus/#PHP-Users>

Quercus claims to be able to run "MediaWiki, Drupal, Wordpress, Gallery2 and
DocuWiki" on their site, and equivalent performance to a PHP deployment with
APC. Which is pretty impressive, if true.

~~~
nir
Thanks!

------
dxjones
Hmmm, I just looked on my Google App Engine account, and I can't see how to
use / enable PHP. I see the link to quercus, ... can someone add some details
to how to use it?

